# not a duck...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hedgehog, not a duck, bamboozled again!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

My daughter has a hedgehog. They are pretty neat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But why torture the poor baby with that getup? 

I've been tempted more than once to maybe get one.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> But why torture the poor baby with that getup?
> 
> I've been tempted more than once to maybe get one.


They are very solitary and easy to keep. Unless you have two and then they squabble all the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got a grip on myself and told me not to go there. I'd still like to find one wandering around out back and needing a home. Then it wouldn't be me that went and got it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I got a grip on myself and told me not to go there. I'd still like to find one wandering around out back and needing a home. Then it wouldn't be me that went and got it.


Keep an eye out, lots of them end up in adoption and rescues. Those, ferrets and de-scented skunks. At least hedgehogs don't destroy a house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As funny as ferrets are, not going there. Skunks either. Descented or not. Maisey might have a huge issue with either one of those. But I could hide a hedgehog from her.


----------

